# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  نوشتن تراکنش در  2005 asp.net با زبان C#‎

## afsaneh2009

:خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: سلام به همه دوستان
اگه میشه کسانی که بلدند در C#‎.net  با sql server 2005 تراکنش بنویسند یک نمونه از آن را به من هم یاد بدهند . :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
من یک پروژه باید بنویسم که تراکنش در آن باشد 

تو را خدا بهم کمک کنید :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
خیلی احتیاج دارم
ممنون :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## بهنام بهمنی

به لینک زیر در msdn مراجعه کنید

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...54(VS.71).aspx

----------


## afsaneh2009

مرسی .ممنون

----------


## shocraneh

تو قسمت دسترسی به داده ها(ado.net(   مطلب زیاده

----------

